# PewDiePie is tired......



## Alexander1970 (Dec 16, 2019)

The well-known YouTuber ended the latest edition of its news format "Pew News" with the following words: "I'll take a break from YouTube next year.
I wanted to say it in advance because I was worried. 
I'm tired. I feel very tired "I don't know if you can see that. Just so you know, I'll be gone for a while early next year. 
I'll explain that later, but I wanted to give a warning."


https://www.youtube.com/user/PewDiePie/videos

(Why reminds me this "Announcement" on GBAtemp too.)

And of Course,this is very understandable.
Gaming,Memes,Videos......

Have a nice Break,PewDiePie.


----------



## matthi321 (Dec 16, 2019)

im sure he has enough money to do nothing for the rest of his live


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 16, 2019)

Goodbye and so long  to the antisemitic transphobic/homophobic unfunny racist motherfucker. Hopefully  Felix Kjellberg never returns to YouTube ever again.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 16, 2019)

Taking a break is like a vacation for him. I wouldn't worry about his career status hes the face & the algorithm of YouTube after all.


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Dec 16, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Goodbye and so long  to the antisemitic transphobic/homophobic unfunny racist motherfucker. Hopefully  Felix Kjellberg never returns to YouTube ever again.


You forgot the /s.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Dec 16, 2019)

Good for him I guess


----------



## IncredulousP (Dec 16, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> The well-known YouTuber ended the latest edition of its news format "Pew News" with the following words: "I'll take a break from YouTube next year.
> I wanted to say it in advance because I was worried.
> I'm tired. I feel very tired "I don't know if you can see that. Just so you know, I'll be gone for a while early next year.
> I'll explain that later, but I wanted to give a warning."
> ...


Maybe my kid brother will start watching something funny on youtube now.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Dec 17, 2019)

What a shame /s

Honestly, I wonder if this is in part motivated by the new COPPA stuff. PDP would be someone they'd absolutely go after, he's very prolific and is one of the few creators that to my knowledge does it for a living without doing any kind of additional funding (as in, his income comes entirely from advertisements).

On another level, let's do a quick reel as to the stuff he did that make this a net positive if he never comes back:

Dressing up as a Nazi.
Paying kids to hold up a sign that says "death to all jews".

Saying the N-word on a livestream.
Motivating two mass shooters. (Tip: For anyone who goes "how can you hold PDP responsible for that, he disavowed it, look up stochastic terrorism).

Starting a campaign to inflate his subscriber base in some silly race against an Indian music channel that was eventually characterized by harassment campaign tactics (black faxing for example).
Wanting to make amendments by donating to the ADL, then retracting the donation after his subscribers reacted with anti-semitism. Also wore a jacket with a cross that is easily mistaken for an iron cross (it's not quite one but to the average person it's going to be an iron cross) in the video in which he reveals he retracted his donation.
So yeah, not really finding it a negative that Pewdiepie is leaving the internet for a while.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 17, 2019)

good don't come back

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AmandaRose said:


> Goodbye and so long  to the antisemitic transphobic/homophobic unfunny racist motherfucker. Hopefully  Felix Kjellberg never returns to YouTube ever again.


couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## BvanBart (Dec 17, 2019)

He will not be missed...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 17, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> good don't come back
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...





B4rtj4h said:


> He will not be missed...



I understand now why he had so much Views and Subscribers.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 17, 2019)

his the reason youtube is an absolute cesspool now. because of that c*** and what he started him and the rest of his retarded youtuberz !

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



alexander1970 said:


> I understand now why he had so much Views and Subscribers.


this is coming straight from the heart.

I wish he would fuck off AND DIE


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 17, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> his the reason youtube is an absolute cesspool now. because of that c*** and what he started him and the rest of his retarded youtuberz !
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Yes,yes......I am on your Side.
Unfortunately it is not possible to integrate Sarcasm into the Thread Title.
otherwise - down to Edge of the Forum....


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 17, 2019)

Joe88 said:


>



Ah,the FINAL Press Conference.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 17, 2019)

I have no opinion on this matter: I never watched his channel to begin with.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 3, 2020)

I've never watched any of his videos nor do I intent to.
I guess some other arsehole will take his place?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 3, 2020)

Actual he is very tired.....

https://www.thejakartapost.com/life...pie-to-take-a-break-from-youtube-in-2020.html


So sad.......Luigi so saaaaad........


----------



## godreborn (Oct 12, 2020)

I'm so tired, I'm feeling so upset.  I'm so tired, I think I'll have another cigarette.  Good Beatles song.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 12, 2020)

All he does nowadays is play Among Us or whatever it's called. I almost want to unsub, but I enjoy when he does commentary videos about serious articles.

I don't get how that game became so successful on YouTube. It's like CoD again (by that I mean avoiding to watch it).


----------



## rmorris003 (Oct 12, 2020)

I personally cannot stand him but good luck to whatever he decides to do due to burnout.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 12, 2020)

rmorris003 said:


> I personally cannot stand him but good luck to whatever he decides to do due to burnout.


Kids love to watch him and he gets million of views within a short time, so he'll probably be fine.


----------



## Chains (Oct 13, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> The well-known YouTuber ended the latest edition of its news format "Pew News" with the following words: "I'll take a break from YouTube next year.
> I wanted to say it in advance because I was worried.
> I'm tired. I feel very tired "I don't know if you can see that. Just so you know, I'll be gone for a while early next year.
> I'll explain that later, but I wanted to give a warning."
> ...


Didn't know you were a subscriber lol.


----------



## SonowRaevius (Oct 13, 2020)

I just hope he takes his fans with him...years of their toxic fawning over the dude has been tiring and, as much as I hate to say this word, cringey to no end.


----------



## Cylent1 (Oct 13, 2020)

All you hating on the loser makes you no better!


----------

